# New performance Model 3 designation found in the latest firmware



## TrevP

An impeccable source provided with me evidence of the new performance Model 3/Y in the latest firmware. Text strings show:

model3_performance_v2
modely_performance_v2

The source in question who's an expert in Tesla drivetrains suggests Tesla may update their motors with carbon over-wrapped rotors similar to the Plaid Model S that would provide increased performance and likely more sustained acceleration above 60mph as most people know those cars tend to peter out quickly to faster speeds above that.

We don't know for sure as this is speculation but I tend to agree with the source that this makes the most sense based on what Tesla has been able to accomplish with the Plaid drivetrain. There's always a possibility of adding a third motor but I think would be be cost prohibitive, wrapping the rotors would be cheaper and offer better performance if amperage could be increased to the inverters.
Time will tell…


----------



## Klaus-rf

Hmmm ...


----------



## JWardell

I'm used to seeing about 30 motor types, but not under this naming convention, which seem closer to chassis type, or performance package type. So sounds like you are in fact on to something.


----------



## Nom

Out of curiosity (and a base of ignorance) … are these firmware insights very good at predicting what will actually come to be? 

I’ve seen some posted about on here but never tracked whether they panned out or not.


----------



## YieldFarmer

Can someone share which file this was found in? Would like to investigate myself a bit.


----------



## GDN

SOOOO - since many of the posts in this thread are not about the topic - I'm wondering:

What kind of speed/boost/off the line increase these motors would give the 3/Y?
How much of a price increase will this put on the 3/Y Performance? 
Will the price increase put it out of reach of most Model 3/Y buyers and place it somewhere between a 3 and an S?
Would this indicate maybe an update to the 3 overall and this motor might be part of that package or what else might they do to the Performance to really separate it from the AWD?


----------



## shareef777

GDN said:


> SOOOO - since many of the posts in this thread are not about the topic - I'm wondering:
> 
> What kind of speed/boost/off the line increase these motors would give the 3/Y?
> How much of a price increase will this put on the 3/Y Performance?
> Will the price increase put it out of reach of most Model 3/Y buyers and place it somewhere between a 3 and an S?
> Would this indicate maybe an update to the 3 overall and this motor might be part of that package or what else might they do to the Performance to really separate it from the AWD?


My guess would be a Model 3/Y Plaid variant with a ~2.5s 0-60 speed. Would sit above the existing Perf model for another $10k.


----------

